# Target Panic!!



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One theory of the cause of target panic is that it is a shot sequence that is shot out of sequence or missing a step. The cure is to first write down a shot sequence. In your case, be sure to put "settle in at anchors" before execution. You also want to find a way to execute that doesn't involve your finger doing anything to cause the trigger to release. 

Then you go to a blank bale and practice the sequence one step at a time until you can't do it any other way. Without a target to aim at, you should be able to settle in before executing. This will take a long time, at least a month and probably two. There is a good explanation of the process in the book "Idiot Proof Archery". The second step is the bridge. Also explained in the book. It's a long disciplined approach to TP, but you will come out the other side with control over your shot.

On triggering the release. It sounds like you are shooting a wrist release. The book also gives a good explanation of how to shoot those without any action or movement by your index finger.

This process isn't easy because you are re-training your subconscious. But don't be discouraged. You can do it!

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get yourself a Stan Element and spend every available moment shooting that release. I also suggest getting a Saunders Firing Line Release trainer. Attach a d-Loop on it and with your Stan Element release you can practice and practice till ya have become accustomed to the release. Stan also makes some Hinge Releases that have a pin you can unscrew from the body and then screw it into the head of it and you can actually draw your bow with no arrow and practice firing the release (but not the bow). I have the large version in a 4 finger it is a Stan Black Pearl DS and I bought the clicker for it too that is sold separately. I also have the Medium 4 finger Stan Black Ice.You can click on Lancaster's Archery Supply and take a peek at them. All the Releases I mentioned can and will help you beat Target Panic IF you put the time in to do it.


----------



## elitepureman1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thx guys!!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Take your time & follow the steps in Idiotproof archery. If you skip ahead to early you will need to start over. I went thru it & now shoot every shot with back tension & shoot better than ever. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

No particular release is the answer. Most of the guys I've helped (link below) have tried many releases, including the one mentioned above. Fact is, a BT release is only a patch, the real objective should be to get one's minds - conscious and subconscious - back in harmony with one another. There is no one way to do this, but it must be accomplished before you'll be *permanently *rid of TP.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> No particular release is the answer. Most of the guys I've helped (link below) have tried many releases, including the one mentioned above. Fact is, a BT release is only a patch, the real objective should be to get one's minds - conscious and subconscious - back in harmony with one another. There is no one way to do this, but it must be accomplished before you'll be *permanently *rid of TP.


^^^This is true. A BT release might help for a while.... or it might not help at all, but you will never be rid of TP without starting from square one in your thinking. You have to relinquish control of the bow and the shot. Trust the bow to shoot the arrow. Until you do, you will be fighting it.


----------



## elitepureman1 (Jun 23, 2011)

does anyone have the book idiot proof archery?? will buy!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

get some pro help fast. get it done and over with......90% of the people who do not will suffer forever... its a disease.... just reading a book on the subject will open the mind to a real bad world....... i have seen countless great shooters who have read books, articles etc. just to catch the disease....so there is my warning.


----------

